

An invention a day for the past 4 years - lkozma
http://iotd.patrickandrews.com/

======
aw3c2
It scares me to think (parts of) how many will probably be patented even
though this guy thought of them by himself.

~~~
asmithmd1
That is part of his strategy, by publishing the ideas in his blog the ideas
are now in the public domain and therefore not patentable. IBM used to publish
a quarterly magazine with details of inventions they didn't think worthy of
patenting so that others then could not patent them:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Technical_Disclosure_Bullet...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Technical_Disclosure_Bulletin)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
TDBs were one of our (many) standard resources for finding prior art when I
worked in IP.

------
wallflower
This is like a more realistic Halfbakery.

<http://halfbakery.com>

~~~
lkozma
I've been following the ideas of this guy also:
<http://stealchoofsideas.blogspot.com/>

Would be worth a post of its own, some are really technical.

~~~
Jakob
Cool site. I like this one
<http://www.antiyawn.com/stealmyidea/socialnewstime.jpg> against the eternal
september.

~~~
starkfist
Didn't pg do this and found it made no difference in the quality of the posts?

------
noonespecial
He's the walking one man reason a lot of people would like to change patent
law to be "first to file".

------
BoppreH
That is really impressive. Has anything been actually made yet?

And I really miss a rate system and/or a Best Inventions section. The
"Feasible inventions" is not a complete replacement because it's ordered by
time, not rate.

~~~
lkozma
At least one has been made :) :
<http://www.patrickandrews.com/design/index.php?next=25>

But I suspect he has more projects going on.

~~~
BoppreH
That is one product I would buy.

------
joejohnson
Is anyone else recieving a "bandwidth limit exceeded" message when they try to
view the link?

<http://iotd.patrickandrews.com/>

~~~
cstuder
Yes.

Text-only-semi-Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9INmQEi...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9INmQEisq6QJ:iotd.patrickandrews.com/+iotd.patrickandrews.com&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=ch)

------
Fredinashed
Apologies....situation fixed now at <http://iotd.patrickandrews.com> Thanks
for all the comments, by the way.

------
balding_n_tired
The White Knight from Through the Looking Glass would be jealous.

------
Aaronontheweb
The re-roll idea is brilliant.

------
JoeAltmaier
silly Ideas are a dime a dozen

~~~
JustinSeriously
Four years of sustained imaginative effort isn't.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Hm. Its an accomplishment I guess. Like a huge ball of string.

~~~
lkozma
He gives all these ideas away for free, seems to have fun writing them, while
making a point about IP in general ( <http://iotd.patrickandrews.com/about/>
).

Why belittle the effort?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Doesn't belong here. How about pictures of my wife's cats?

~~~
noonespecial
Take a picture of your wifes cat every day for 4 years and then get back to
us.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Exactly. Its a stunt, but not otherwise interesting.

